# could loose fill insulation have asbestos?



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

honestly it could be or it may not be. Only way to tell is to have it tested.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Vermiculite mined in Libby, Montana was used for years as loose insulation. Unfortunately, the vermiculite contained asbestos, which is therefore in hundreds of thousands of homes, possibly millions of homes, and in a lot of potted plants as well. Only way to tell if you have asbestos is to get it tested, as noted by previous poster.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

Testing is a piece of cake. Just look up "environmental labs" in your yellowpages or internet. They'll need a small sample, in a double ziplock bag. Last one I did was $45. 

However.... it sounds like you're nearly done with the job. What difference would the test make now? 

If its vermiculite, then down the road your prospective buyers inspector if knowledgeable ought to raise the asbestos possibility. If it looks like the blown in cellulose, then I'd be surprised if they single that out. If it looks like cellulose only result I can see from testing (since the job is basically done) is that you might acquire actual knowledge about asbestos which you would then have to disclose when selling, instead of being able to check the "unknown" box. 

I'll leave the ethics of intentionally not finding out to others.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

steveel said:


> Testing is a piece of cake. Just look up "environmental labs" in your yellowpages or internet. They'll need a small sample, in a double ziplock bag. Last one I did was $45.
> 
> However.... it sounds like you're nearly done with the job. What difference would the test make now?
> 
> ...


i have to agree here. chances are, there is asbestos in your home...somewhere. 

same goes for led paint. and in a few years there will be some other product that has only recently been found to cause problems. if you test it now, the only sure thing is that when you decide to sell the property, you will have actual knowledge of one or more of these concerns, and be required to disclose it.


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

Vermiculite (asbestos)











Cellulose (shredded newspaper / fiber)










Cellulose has been popular for MANY years, well before the 1930's. Though fire retardant additives weren't popular until the 50's. As far as getting it tested -- it's a good idea if you're planning on doing extensive attic work. My home was built in the late 50's, as is 50% fiberglass, and 50% cellulose; next year I'll be removing both of those and replacing with new cellulose. I'm becoming weary of fiberglass these days -- I have a feeling it will be the next asbestos.


----------

